# Will egg laying continue in cold months?



## Mighty Heart (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a pair in my permanant home for rescued ferals that just layed eggs this week! Do they lay through the winter? I thought only in warmer season. Here come the dreaded wooden eggs again.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It depends. How much daylight they get. 
Some people think that birds quite laying and raising babies because it's cold. It's actually because of the daylight hours being shorter. The temperature doesn't have much to do with it. That's how pigeon fanciers raise babies in the winter months. We turn on the lights and they think it's spring and summer. 
If your birds are getting natural light, which means shorter days, then most will stop laying for the winter. SOME however, (I've got a few) will lay eggs no matter what.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*all year round*



Mighty Heart said:


> I have a pair in my permanant home for rescued ferals that just layed eggs this week! Do they lay through the winter? I thought only in warmer season. Here come the dreaded wooden eggs again.


dear fledgling,..they will lay,hatch,raise,up to 30 days-all year long,..mine started in 2004 and are still going strong-that is alot of birds every 48 days,..yes the wooden/dummy eggs only work for a little while-parents open the eggs/they do not hatch like chicken eggs,.. i have forced myself to throw out eggs under 10 days old-the secret is to shine a bright light through the egg whereas you get a idea of developement...they are lots of fun -good luck,..james waller


----------

